# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Un avocat, un Diablo lo menthe, un café et l'addi(c)tion
Tout le monde a entendu parler de la sortie de Diablo III, et les articles fusent sur les mécanismes psychologiques mis en œuvre par les esprits surpuissants de Blizzard qui savent comment transformer le joueur innocent en machine à cliquer. Les experts du monde entier se penchent sur cette créature étrange qu'est le fan de Diablo, et tous s'accordent pour reconnaître que ce dernier aime les gros lo-loots, écoute Mylène Farming en boucle et souffre du syndrome du métrosexuel, qui le pousse à se reproduire pendant ses trajets dans le métro parce qu'il n'a pas de temps à perdre s'il veut, avant d'entamer pour la sixième fois son exploration de la grotte d'Aranéa, sertir sa jolie gemme émeraude carrée parfaite dans le pantalon qu'il vient de colorier avec sa délicate teinture du printemps, à moins que ce ne soit celle des galeries Lafayette, j'ai tendance à les confondre.
Mais il ne faut pas juger. Et puis ne me dites pas que ces longs trains qui rentrent lentement dans les couloirs sombres et humides, ça vous laisse indifférent. Si ? Ah bon, ça tombe bien alors, parce que moi aussi ça ne me fait rien du tout.
Mais revenons à nos Khazras et demandons-nous ce que peut penser un avocat lorsqu'il joue à Diablo III ? Eh bien qu'on n'est pas dans le guacamole. Non, parce que les mécanismes psychologiques, c'est bien joli, mais les mécanismes juridiques alors, on s'en fout ? Pourtant il y a de quoi dire.
Tenez, prenez par exemple l'hôtel des ventes, avec son système d'enchères pour vendre ou acheter, comme sur eBay, les objets magiques, potions et autres pages d'entraînement glanés par votre personnage au cours de ses "tours" (oui, comme au Vietnam, dans Diablo, on fait des tours, c'est la classe). Déjà, c'est moyen comme principe, parce qu'on n'achète rien du tout évidemment, les objets du jeu n'ayant pas d'existence réelle. Ce sont des lignes de codes dont personne n'est propriétaire, à part Blizzard, qui concède une licence aux joueurs. Ces derniers se voient donc autorisés à "vendre" leurs objets à d'autres joueurs donc, concrètement, à ne rien vendre du tout. Bon, tant que tout ça s'échange contre des pièces d'or numériques, ça passe à peu près. En réalité, c'est votre temps que vous vendez/achetez à d'autres et, juridiquement, c'est aussi inoffensif que votre hôtel acheté Rue de la paix avec votre argent de Monopoly. Cela me fait quand même tiquer parce que c'est une façon de faire croire au joueur qu'il est propriétaire de ses objets alors que ce n’est pas le cas du tout, cependant, je tiens le choc.
Mais voilà que l'hôtel des ventes va s'ouvrir à la vraie monnaie et qu'il sera possible d’acheter, toujours sur un mécanisme d'enchères, des objets et aussi directement des pièces d'or. Alors là ça devient problématique : on retombe sur le problème d'absence de propriété. Le joueur qui "vend" ne peut être juridiquement un vendeur, puisque les lignes de code qui matérialisent son objet (ou ses pièces d'or) ne sont pas sa propriété. Il n'a qu'une licence d'utilisation. Et le joueur qui achète ne peut être non plus un acheteur pour les mêmes raisons. Vous me suivez ? Attendez, je reprends :
L'article 544 du Code civil, j'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'en parler, veut que lorsque vous achetez un bien matériel vous en êtes propriétaire et, partant, vous en avez tous les droits :
- usus, le droit de l'utiliser,
- fructus, le droit de l'utiliser d'une façon qui pourrait être rémunératrice, le louer par exemple,
- abusus, le droit de le revendre, de le donner ou de le détruire. Par exemple, si vous achetez une épée de starwars qui fait bzzzziiii quand vous appuyez sur le bouton, vous pouvez la revendre via ebay, à un voisin, aux puces ou la jeter à la poubelle en jurant à votre nouvelle copine que c'était un jouet laissé chez vous par votre petit neveu Dark, oui c'est une histoire à Vadormir debout, peu importe, c'est votre droit, vous en avez l'abusus.
A l'inverse, si vous acquérez une licence d'exploitation d'une œuvre distribuée en format numérique, vous n'avez généralement pas le droit de "prêter" ou de revendre cette licence (articles L.111-1 et L. 111-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). Et pour cause, puisque vous n'achetez pas un objet, mais le droit de jouir d'un programme. Dans ce cas, vous n'en n'êtes pas propriétaire et par conséquent vous n'avez rien à céder, sauf si la licence l'autorise. C'est bien ce que fait Blizzard avec son hôtel des ventes : il vous autorise à céder le bout de lignes de codes qui représente un objet à un autre joueur.
Mais, est-ce illégal pour autant ? Oui et non.
Non, parce que Blizzard fixe les paramètres de sa licence comme il le souhaite et peut donc vous autoriser à "céder" un objet ; d'ailleurs, il peut aussi imposer que ce transfert se fasse uniquement dans le cadre de son hôtel des ventes.
Oui, probablement, parce que Blizzard laisse entendre aux joueurs qu'ils sont propriétaires des objets et pièces d'or qu'ils achètent/vendent. A nouveau, tant que vous payez avec des brouzoufs de platine, ce n'est pas trop grave, mais lors que vous le faites avec des euros, je me demande si cela ne contrevient pas à l'obligation qu'a tout professionnel, selon l'article L. 111 du Code de la consommation, de renseigner ses clients sur les caractéristiques précises du produit ou service vendu. Je suis certain que, dans les 600 pages des CGU du jeu, se trouve une clause qui explique tout ça mais, à mon avis, il faudrait porter ce point à l'attention des joueurs qui fréquentent l'hôtel des ventes pour éviter les déconvenues. Ou appeller les transactions "autorisation de transfert dans le cadre de la licence", ce qui claque moins que "ventes aux enchères".
Oh et puis vendre ou acheter des pièces d'or contre des euros, ça me fait tiquer aussi. Je ne dis pas que cela viole le monopole étatique de création de la monnaie, il s'agirait ici plutôt d'une devise étrangère mais, quand même, ça me chagrine et ce parce que, qui dit vente aux enchères de pièces d'or, dit cours officiel. Très rapidement, on va pouvoir suivre l'évolution et répondre à cette angoissante question : combien de pièces d'or de Diablo III faut-il pour un euro ? Et en question subsidiaire, les grecs auront-ils les moyens de jouer à Diablo III ?
Et attendez, ce n'est pas tout. Le fait que Blizzard prenne 15% de commissions sur toutes les transactions, ça veut dire que cette société va devenir une société de bourse (plus précisément, une entreprise d'investissement) ? C'est que ces sociétés font l'objet d'agréments (articles L. 532-1 et suivant du Code monétaire et financier). Bien évidemment, il ne s'agit pas d'acheter des yuans, des dollars ou des bats contre des euros, et surtout, la pièce d'or de Blizzard n'est pas une véritable monnaie. Mais alors qu’est-ce qu’une chose qui a cours dans un endroit, fût-il virtuel, qui seule permet des échanges commerciaux et peut s'acheter ou se vendre contre d'autres devises réelles ? Et qu’est-ce qu’un objet, appelé pièce d'or, qui va faire l'objet de transactions financières, qui aura donc un cours et sur lequel on pourra spéculer, c'est à dire qu'avec des euros je vais pouvoir acheter des pièces d'or uniquement dans le but de les revendre plus chers en espérant que le cours monte ? Et qu'est ce qui m'empêche de demander, dans un autre contexte, un paiement en pièce d'or ? Tiens imaginez que je vous demande 10 po pour lire cet article ? Evidemment, personne ne paiera (et la plupart d'entre vous ne jouent pas à Diablo et ne pourraient donc payer cette somme) mais le principe est bien là: Je peux vendre un service contre des po de Blizzard ; certes je ne peux les réutiliser que dans le jeu, et alors si c'est ma passion ? En attendant, j'ai vraiment utilisé les po comme une devise financière.
Tiens, encore un autre problème : vos ventes d'objets ou de po contre des euros, doivent-elles être déclarées au fisc ? Si cela devient une source de rémunération, évidemment qu'il faudra les déclarer. Mais alors quoi, farmer, c'est un métier maintenant ? On va s'immatriculer au RCS ou au registre des métiers ? Notez que cela aurait une certaine classe, parce que du coup, le joueur professionnel qui arrêterait Diablo III pour se mettre au futur Wasteland 2 pourrait se faire irradier du RCS, et ça c'est beau.
Bon, mais ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. L'Autorité des Marchés Financiers (qui est l'autorité française qui veille au bon fonctionnement des marchés financiers) doit bien se moquer des pièces d'or de Blizzard et cette dernière société n'est pas plus une entreprise d'investissement que le vendeur de fruits et légumes en bas de votre rue. Et je sais que ce système de ventes aux enchères d'objets virtuels existe depuis quelques temps. Mais quand même, là on parle de Diablo, de 3,5 millions de jeux vendus en 24 heures, on parle d'un phénomène de société de très grande ampleur. Du coup, les questions que je pose ont une toute autre importance et Diablo illustre, une fois de plus, que l'informatique, les jeux vidéo et le droit ne font pas toujours bon ménage.
Quoiqu'il en soit, vous aurez été prévenus : libre à vous de dépenser des euros à l'hôtel des ventes, mais vous n'achetez rien du tout et vous ne serez propriétaire de rien.
Blizzard par contre aura pris 15% de la transaction.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Adibass

> vos ventes d'objets ou de po contre des euros, doivent-elles être déclarées au fisc ? Si cela devient une source de rémunération, évidemment qu'il faudra les déclarer.


Magique !

Mais bon comme diraient les Inconnus : "Il ne faut jamais prendre les gens pour des cons, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils le sont"
http://youtu.be/WIxS9-xhGfM

Autant on pourrait se dire : "oui mais les 15% c'est pour la super qualité des serveurs", autant là vu le démarrage catastrophique et les nombreux problèmes de serveurs je trouve que c'est un peu abusé. Je m'attendais à beaucoup mieux de Blizzard, qui a beaucoup d'expérience dans ce domaine et qui n'est pas au fond du gouffre financier (enfin je crois).

----------


## Sk-flown

Le latin c'est bien, le lapin c'est mieux.  :Cigare:

----------


## Drayke

Toujours aussi poétique, GMB, un plaisir que de te lire.

----------


## John Shaft

Enfin pour que ce texte spécule moins, encore faudrait-il que Blizzard ouvre le fameux Hôtel des Autorisations de Transfert Dans le Cadre de la Licence (HATDCL)  ::P:

----------


## sosoran

Comme dit au dessus, c'est toujours un plaisir de lire tes articles, j'attends la prochaine avec impatience  ::):

----------


## Voltrek

Moi il y a une autre question d'ordre juridique que je pose a propos de Diablo 3 : 
Est-ce que ça ne devrait pas être considéré comme un jeu d'argent ?
Jeu payant + hasard prédominant + gain d'argent réel, il me semble que toutes les conditions sont réunis. Or il me semble que les jeux d'argent sont strictement réglementés en France.

----------


## groxx

Les objets échangés par les joueurs ne sont pas des lignes de code, mais des enregistrements dans une base de données.

Il s'agit d'être précis.

----------


## M0zArT

C'est pas déjà le cas dans plusieurs MMO ce genre de ventes aux enchères d'objets, avec argent virtuel et/ou réel ?

----------


## Exekias

Là où cela va devenir très fun, c'est avec le hackage de compte  ::rolleyes:: 

- "M'sieur Blizzard, on m'a hacké mon compte"
- "Pas de problème, on va vous redonner votre gourdin de l'ours viril et vos 236 potions de soins héroïques"
- "Il faudrait aussi me redonner les 72 euros qui étaient dessus. Et pis je venais de transactionner une épée légendaire du pigeon qui roucoule pour 23 euros, il faudrait me la recréditer aussi"
- bip... bip... bip...

----------


## Paoh

Quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens arretent d'acheter pour que ca se vende plus. Merci Michel, Merci GMB.

----------


## LePok

Article très sympa, de bon matin, devant le p'tit déj' !
Et quel style, Grand Maître B ! Un vrai plaisir que de te lire !

----------


## Montigny

La vente de po permet à blizzard d'avoir ses propres goldsellers , et ça , c'est mal  :<_<: 

Bon après , tant qu'ils trouveront des cons pour acheter un truc virtuel (qu'ils perdront si le jeu s'arrête) avec des euros...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tiens c'est vrai ça ! La question des jeux de hasard se pose aussi. Je ne pense pas que ça rentre dans cette catégorie, mais je vais étudier la question et éventuellement faire une news complémentaire sur le sujet.

---------- Post added at 09h11 ---------- Previous post was at 09h09 ----------




> Les objets échangés par les joueurs ne sont pas des lignes de code, mais des enregistrements dans une base de données.
> 
> Il s'agit d'être précis.


Je crois qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose. D'un point de vue informatique, en effet, tout se passe sur la base de données de Blizzard. Mais d'un point de vue juridique, il s'agit d'une licence octroyée par Blizzard qui porte bien sur des lignes de code. Du coup, quand je te "vends" ma hache légendaire Exécutrice, je te transfère les droits conférés par la licence portant sur les lignes de code relatives à l'objet en question.

----------


## Montigny

Je suppose qu'on ne peut rien demander à Blizzard en dédommagement si jamais les serveurs (donc le jeu ) venait à être stoppé ? (dans le cas où l'on ai acheté un tem avec des euros, vu que ceux-ci sont toujours la propriété de Blizzard apparemment)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je suppose qu'on ne peut rien demander à Blizzard en dédommagement si jamais les serveurs (donc le jeu ) venait à être stoppé ? (dans le cas où l'on ai acheté un tem avec des euros, vu que ceux-ci sont toujours la propriété de Blizzard apparemment)


Je ne pense pas en effet que la politique commerciale (et la licence octroyée aux joueurs) aillent en ce sens. Après, ça serait formidable d'aller devant un juge pour lui poser la question. Mais vu qu'en France, la class action n'existe pas et qu'en outre, les tribunaux n'indemnisent le demandeur strictement que de son préjudice, ça ne vaut pas trop le coup.

----------


## M0j0

> Notez que cela aurait une certaine classe, parce que du coup, le joueur professionnel qui arrêterait Diablo III pour se mettre au futur Wasteland 2 pourrait se faire *irradier* du RCS, et ça c'est beau.


Dangereux en plus d'être beau  ::rolleyes:: 

Après lecture de cet excellent article, un autre point que l'ont peut souligner est le "manque à gagner" et les "préjudices économiques" subis en cas de hack, concurrence illégale de "bots"/"farmers" etc.
En effet, pas de class action côté français, mais c'est tout autre aux US  :^_^:  
Petit barbare n'ira plus faire sa balade infernale sans penser à ramener des brouzoufs à la case dorénavant. L'année à venir s'annonce diabolique...

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Tiens c'est vrai ça ! La question des jeux de hasard se pose aussi. Je ne pense pas que ça rentre dans cette catégorie, mais je vais étudier la question et éventuellement faire une news complémentaire sur le sujet.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09h11 ---------- Previous post was at 09h09 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Je crois qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose. D'un point de vue informatique, en effet, tout se passe sur la base de données de Blizzard. Mais d'un point de vue juridique, il s'agit d'une licence octroyée par Blizzard qui porte bien sur des lignes de code. Du coup, quand je te "vends" ma hache légendaire Exécutrice, je te transfère les droits conférés par la licence portant sur les lignes de code relatives à l'objet en question.


Clair que c'est une licence, d'utilisation d'un "bien immatériel", en revanche, pas sur que ça porte sur le code. 
Ca ressemblerait "presque" plus à du SaaS non ? Parceque mettons que aujourd'hui Blizzard code la hache légendaire executrice en langage Kobold, et que demain, pour des raisons de changement de serveur ou que sais-je, il la recodent en langage gobelin, le code a changé, mais à priori pas les droits sur la hache achetée ?


Sinon pour les jeux de hasard:



> Est un jeu de hasard un jeu payant où le hasard prédomine sur l'habileté et les combinaisons de l'intelligence pour l'obtention du gain.


Pas sur que ça colle (laissons un doute, cliquer comme un oufzor pourrait relever de l'habillité).

---------- Post added at 12h21 ---------- Previous post was at 12h19 ----------

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Attends, j'aimerais bien comprendre le problème, c'est intéressant. La licence porte bien sur un programme. Et un programme, c'est bien un assemblage de millions de lignes de code non ? Après je n'ai pas dit que la licence portait sur les lignes de code en langage Kobold spécifiquement. Elle porte sur tout le programme et par conséquent, sur les lignes de code qui le composent, peu important le langage concret qui est utilisé. Du coup, ta hache légendaire est bien constituée de lignes de code et, grâce à la licence, tu as un droit de jouissance de cet objet. 

Dis moi ce qui te choque dans ce raisonnement. Bien que ce soit bien plus informatique que juridique comme approche, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## STooB

Sinon , y'a bien Second Life ou tu peux acheter/vendre des créations/objets virtuels contre de la vraie monnaie.
Souvent dans les bons MMO, il éxiste un marché noir de pièces d'or/monnaie du jeu, donc blizzard à tout intérêt à faciliter et officialiser la chose et à prendre quelques brouzoufs au passage

----------


## darkbeldin

Pour être tout a fait clair une ligne dans une base de donnée ca reste des lignes de code dans tous les cas de figure  :;):

----------


## olih

> Attends, j'aimerais bien comprendre le problème, c'est intéressant. La licence porte bien sur un programme. Et un programme, c'est bien un assemblage de millions de lignes de code non ? Après je n'ai pas dit que la licence portait sur les lignes de code en langage Kobold spécifiquement. Elle porte sur tout le programme et par conséquent, sur les lignes de code qui le composent, peu important le langage concret qui est utilisé. Du coup, ta hache légendaire est bien constituée de lignes de code et, grâce à la licence, tu as un droit de jouissance de cet objet. 
> 
> Dis moi ce qui te choque dans ce raisonnement. Bien que ce soit bien plus informatique que juridique comme approche, ça m'intéresse.


 C'est pas plutôt une licence sur un truc composite (video/image/code/musique/etc.) ?

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Après je n'ai pas dit que la licence portait sur les lignes de code en langage Kobold spécifiquement. Elle porte sur tout le programme et par conséquent, sur les lignes de code qui le composent, peu important le langage concret qui est utilisé.


C'est effectivement ce que j'avais compris pour 


> Du coup, quand je te "vends" ma hache légendaire Exécutrice, _je te transfère les droits conférés par la licence portant sur les lignes de code_ relatives à l'objet en question.


Là où je parle de SAAS (mais les informaticiens me diront peut être que ce n'est pas exactement ça non plus le SaaS*), c'est que dans ce cas là (celui de l'hotel des ventes) tu as une logique de service. 
L'objet du contrat (la licence donc) est l'usage, non d'un bien déterminé (le code des logiciel Diablo), mais d'un service. Ce service comprend entre autre :

- faire tourner le jeu
- accès aux serveurs
- bénéficier de diverses fonctions X,Y,Z parmi laquelle l’hôtel des vente.

Du coup, quand on vend à l'hotel des ventes, on ne transfère pas "un morceau de code", mais le droit d'usage d'une fonction, la hache +12 (qui accessoirement est codée/dans une base de données,associée à un graphisme, du son etc... ).

Bref, ce que me choquait, mais en partie parceque je n'ai pas bien compris le passage que j'ai quoté, c'était de considérer que l'objet du contrat était le code lui même. Je pense que la licence va au delà de ça, et que l'ensemble de la prestation de Blizzard est au final un service où eux même gère tout l'aspect code/services associés (maintenance...)/etc. ... et où le code n'est au final, qu'un composant technique qui sert à rendre le service à l'utilisateur final.

Si on raisonne par rapport au code (avec la classique licence de reproduction représentation...), on peut être géné si il y a des modifications.

Si on raisonne en service, dès lors que le service est rendu (t'as ta hache +12), tu n'as plus (trop) à t'embêter sur la qualification de l'acte de transfert de droits sur la hache (autorisation de reproduction du code de la hache ? quid si le code change ? est ce que ce sera codé pareil sur toutes les machines ? et si j'ai un écran 3d, c'est pris en compte ? la guss à qui je vend la hache, il doit recevoir le code 3d aussi meme si son écran est pas 3d ??), tu substitues ton "acheteur" à toi, et pour les détails, c'est Blizzard qui se débrouille.

Bon, je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair où si j’abîme les mouches.. ::rolleyes:: .


* [encore que, pour le Saas, le logiciel n'est pas installé chez le client et on a généralement un cout en fonction de l'usage. Pour Diablo, tout n'est pas forcement installé chez le joueur, et dans certains cas il y a bien payement à l'usage, à savoir à la transaction]

----------


## Beorn

> Du coup, ta hache légendaire est bien constituée de lignes de code et, grâce à la licence, tu as un droit de jouissance de cet objet.


(Bonjour à tous, je me permet d'arriver avec mes gros sabots dans la discussion  :^_^: )

C'est assez retors comme question. La vision "licence d'exploitation de certaines lignes de code" parait valable, mais on peut aussi voir ça autrement :
Mettons qu'il n'y ait que des haches dans le jeu, avec un +X en dégât. Le code exécuté est le même, mais en combat contre un autre adversaire/des monstres, la hache +5 est plus efficace que la hache +4, donc vendue plus cher en moyenne.

Mais du coup, sur quoi porte la licence ? Sur un nombre stocké dans une base de données ? Peut-on assimiler le +X à une autre monnaie virtuelle, qui aurait un cours non linéaire (acheter une hache +10 coûte plus que 2 haches +5) ? Auquel cas, y-aurait-il autant de "monnaies" que de catégories d'items, et un cours de change par statistique numérique desdits items ? (Ça me parait foireux comme définition d'une monnaie, mais bon...)

Et concernant le coté hasard : un farmeur, de son point de vue, a payé "un droit d'entrée" en achetant le jeu. Il ouvre des coffres à longueur de journée. Et parfois, aléatoirement, il droppe une "Grand-Hache du Pangolin Légendaire", qu'il revend 5€. Ça ressemble un peu au principe de fonctionnement d'un casino, non ?

Bref, beaucoup de questions, et j'aimerais pas être celui qui va avoir à y répondre  :^_^: .

(Et sinon, très bon billet GMB, comme d'hab. <3 <3 <3 *cœur-avec-les-mains*  ::wub:: )

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Merci !!! Je ne le dis pas toujours, mais ça me fait vraiment plaisir de voir que vous appréciez mes news, c'est la seule chose qui m'encourage à continuer. 

Bon sinon, d'un point de vue juridique, la licence est une licence sur un programme. Donc, vos droits portent sur le jeu Diablo III, et tout ce qu'il contient, comme la hache légendaire (que je n'arrive pas à vendre aux enchères pourtant je n'en demande que 50.000 po, enfin passons). Or, comme un programme porte sur des lignes de code, j'en tirais donc la conclusions que la licence porte sur la jouissance du code, ce qui ne veut pas dire que cela me donne le droit de le modifier, mais la licence pourrait très bien me conférer cette possibilité. Mais peut être qu'un informaticien voit les choses autrement et je suis preneur de toute analyse technique de la question.

Sinon, pour le jeu de hasard, je vais m'y pencher et tomber au point d'en faire une news à part je pense.

----------


## Montigny

Bien sûr que sa ressemble fortement à un jeu de hasard , sauf que les lois pour les JV sont tellement flous la plupart du temps qu'on ne sait pas trop sur quel pieds danser... 
Est-ce que c'est compris comme oeuvre culturelle ? comme divertissement ? ect...

Pour moi (même si je ne joue pas à D3) je trouve ça vraiment dommage que Blizzard ai implanté ce système d'achat en euros (mais bon , on sait tous que Blizzard est juste motivé par le pognon maintenant , parce que prendre 15% de commission , c'est pas rien ... pour quelque chose qui leur appartient de toute façon...) , et à mon avis il ne vont pas tarder à le généraliser à d'autres jeux: :/

----------


## Beorn

(Je suis moi-même développeur, mais je ne pense pas être plus éclairé que quiconque sur ce genre de questions).

Ça a sans-doute déjà été évoqué, mais il faut peut être faire la distinction entre 2 licences : 
- Celle que Blizzard accorde au joueur, qui est sans conteste un droit d'exploitation du logiciel Diablo III (et porte donc sur un programme, et les services de connexion/stockage en ligne/etc associés... classique de nos jours)
- Celle qu'un joueur cède à un autre joueur : le droit d'utilisation exclusive de la "Hache des Libations Majeures", moyennant PO, ou bien euros.

Or, cette seconde licence, elle porte sur quoi ? Sur un service optionnel de Diablo III (qui nécessite donc la possession de la 1ère licence) ? Ces sous-licences seraient donc accordées : soit par Blizzard, de manière aléatoire avec le loot, soit par un autre joueur sur l'Autel de Ventes ?
Il faudrait sans doute lire le CLUF de Diablo III pour vérifier si ce n'est pas défini dedans (mais j'y crois pas trop).

(Oui je sais, je passe mon temps à poser des questions, mais j'ai pas beaucoup de réponses)

----------


## Drlecteur

Je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais je rejoins mon voisin du dessus.
Pour moi, il existe aussi deux licences: l'une est délivrée par blizzard pour l'utilisation de Diablo 3 et de son code [jouer donc] et l'autre est une licence qui permet a l'utilisateur la possédant de jouir d'une fonctionnalité spécifique [Une hache legendaire]. 
Dans ce cas la, la ligne de code de la hache relève de la première licence {non cessible me semble t il ? on passe sur le domaine du jeu d'occasion la} mais l’accès a l'utilisation de la dite hache est régenté par la seconde licence [qu'on peu vendre, ou détruire,etc]
Donc, ce n'est pas l'item Hache légendaire, correspondant au code XY que l'on vend sur l'HV, mais la licence permettant de jouir de cette fonctionnalité.
On peux voir ça comme une zone a accès restreint: Seul ceux ayant acheté le DLC X, peuvent allez dans la zone. Pourtant, on ne leurs a pas vendu le "code" de cette zone: juste l'usufruit de cette fonctionnalité.

Apres, je dis peut-être nawak ^^'

----------


## wushu_calimero

amha la hache est un accessoire du code (ou alors, il faudrait prévoir une licence pour le slip blindé, une autre pour le cure dent magique, une troisième pour le wonderbras +5 en charisme...).

Donc il doit y avoir une licence d'utilisation de diablo*(et pas "que" de son code, et quel code d'abord, code objet, code source ??) qui permet un certain nombre de chose, dont l'utilisation du programme (codé)+les services+l'organisation du droit de transférer certains bien immatériels, et les conditions de ce transfert.

(euh, en fait quelqu'un à le EULA pour les ceusses qui ont résisté jusqu'ici ??)


* j'osepas dire globale, car c'est un terme qui est marqué dans u autre contexte, mais on a là je pense une licence package, qui ne porte pas vraiment sur le code, ou e tout cas pas que là dessus

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je pense d'un point de vu juridique, qu'il n'y a qu'une seule licence, portant sur les droits du joueur, lui donnant ainsi le droit de jouer et de "céder" les objets et po uniquement dans le cadre de l'hôtel des ventes. Mais sans doute, quand l'hôtel des ventes s'ouvrira aux euros, une nouvelle licence sera portée à la connaissance de l'utilisateur de ce "service". A suivre.

----------


## Da-Soth

Bah c'est exactement le même problème pour les F2P non ?

Ou toutes les merdes qui fleurissent sur les stores ou sur Facebook.

----------


## Montigny

Hmm... je ne pense pas que sa soit pareil pour les F2P , car tes euros vont directement dans la poche de l'exploitant du jeu , alors que là , Blizzard prend simplement une (grosse) commission...
Mais bon , d'après ce que vous dites , ce service n'est pas encore actif et peut être que les joueurs ne se laisseront pas "piéger"...

----------


## Exekias

Il y a quand même un problème spécifique lié au caractère "hôtel des ventes avec argent réel". Avec WOW par exemple, les échanges sont soi IG (HV) soit entre Blizzard et le joueur (objets non transférables à un autre joueur). Là, on va avoir de vrais brouzoufs servant à acheter des objets échangeables IG. On peut se retrouver face à une spéculation type tulipes hollandaises ou pire à du blanchiment d'argent (ne rigolez pas  ::(: ). La masse monétaire qui entrera dans ce système est en effet incontrôlable, système d'enchères oblige. Qu'est-ce qui empêcherait une organisation criminelle de faire des millions de micro-transactions ?

----------


## doomeer

*Monsieur GMB*, je trouve que vous touchez des sujets très intéressants.* Je ne parle pas que de cet article. Et vous les traitez en profondeur et de façon très instructive. C'est pourquoi j'aimerais émettre une critique que j'espère constructive : j'aimerais pouvoir lire vos articles en diagonale plus facilement. Je développe.

*Vous avez choisi un style rigolo à l'aide notamment de longues métaphores filées, afin j'imagine de coller au style humoristique de CPC et ainsi de plaire aux lecteurs.* Mais du coup il faut attendre parfois plusieurs paragraphes avant même de savoir de quoi vous allez parler. Vos thèses semblent elles-aussi perdues dans une jungle littéraire. Je trouve que vous ne mettez pas celles-ci assez en valeur.

*J'aimerais voir apparaître plus clairement le sujet en une phrase, les faits juridiques et vos conclusions personnelles.* Pour cela, quelques idées :
- construire le texte de telle façon que si on lit la première phrase de chaque paragraphe, on a presque un résumé du texte ;
- mettre ces mêmes phrases en gras (j'ai essayé sur mon message pour montrer un exemple), ou alors mettre des titres de paragraphe pour organiser un peu ;
- ou alors, afin de conserver votre style, mettre en gras quand "ça commence  vraiment", les étapes importantes et la phrase la plus importante de la  conclusion - l'idée étant qu'on pourrait presque ne lire que le gras et  avoir une bonne idée du problème, des faits juridiques et de votre  opinion ;
- ou alors faire un résumé quelque part (dans la conclusion par exemple), sans métaphore.

*En gros je ne vous demande pas de changer de style, mais plutôt de rendre plus facile la lecture rapide pour ceux qui aimeraient bien savoir de quoi vous parlez mais qui n'ont pas le temps ou l'envie de suivre votre style assez peu direct.* Il serait dommage, après tout, que trop de monde passe à côté de vos articles à cause de cela.

Ceci ne concerne que les articles en ligne. Ceux sur papier semblent moins souffrir de ce problème (c'est à cause de Boulon, c'est ça ?).

L'on pourra me reprocher de ne pas prendre le temps de lire en détail, et me demander d'aller trouver mes informations ailleurs, mais ce serait dommage, non ?

* je dis "monsieur grand maître" si je veux

----------


## Triz'

Super article comme toujours, et comme un compliment est rarement désintéressé, j'aurais deux petites questions...

- A partir de combien de sous gagné par de la revente (eBay, brocantes...) doit-on le déclarer comme revenu ? Je sais qu'on a le droit de revendre 5 ou 6 voiture par an sans être considéré comme un concessionnaire. Est-ce que eBay "balance" au fisc "GMB a acheté 1000€ de bouquins juridiques qu'il a revendus 10'000€" ?

Subsidiaire : Y a-t-il une chance que le combo loot + HdV atteigne ces sommes ?

- Pourrais-tu développer le concept de monnaie et de cours ? Si j'achète par exemple 1000PO pour 1€ et que ces 1000PO s'échangent 10£ par mon complice qui se connecte depuis la perfide Albion avec mon compte, il y a moyen de court-circuiter le système de change ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> On peut se retrouver face à une spéculation type tulipes hollandaises ou pire à du blanchiment d'argent (ne rigolez pas ).


Tu as tout à fait raison. Mais Blizzard veut instaurer un plafond de brouzoufs échangeables par joueur. Maintenant il faut voir quel sera ce plafond et si il sera possible ou non de créer des milliers de compte pour contourner ce problème.

Comme je l'ai dis, ce problème n'est pas nouveau et on peut même trouver pire sur des F2P. Quid des achats en argent réel de consommable virtuel ? Par exemple, des potions de soins dans Allod.

----------


## Praetor

> Si j'achète par exemple 1000PO pour 1€ et que ces 1000PO s'échangent 10£ par mon complice qui se connecte depuis la perfide Albion avec mon compte, il y a moyen de court-circuiter le système de change ?


C'est a priori légal puisque parfaitement autorisé si la situation se présente avec 3 vraies monnaies. Sauf que le marché étant ce qu'il est, les cours se recaleraient illico, parce que plein de gens auraient la même idée que toi  ::P:

----------


## Shenzen

En lisant ca j'ai pensé a EvE. Parce que la on as vraiment un cours de l'ISK, donc par consequent un cour en euros des objets IG... Un Titan par exemple doit taper dans les 3000€, de mémoire. C'est intimidant quelque part. Elle est loin l'époque ou c'etais juste du virtuel.

Et certains de ses objets peuvent être mechamment nerfés, voir carrément supprimés. Ainsi les devs peuvent transformer une flotte de 100 titans, sois 300 000€ en machine a café, ou supprimer des objets du jeu, entrainant un mouvement d'ISK conséquent.C'est arrivé au moins une fois. Du coup je comprend mieu leur refus de rembourser au joueurs: ca aurai peut être signifié l'équivalent IG de millions d'euros.

Et la... C'est la que j'arrive pas a approfondir. J'ai payé 300 000€ pour avoir l'argent IG pour ma flotte de titan. CCP supprime la flotte de titan. Ou la rend inutile. Il se passe quoi?

Je prend 100 titans, mais c'est appliquable pour n'importe quel objet en jeu, en fait.

----------


## Lightfox

J'attendais avec hâte un article sur Diablo III, et je n'ai pas été déçu. C'est un régal. Merci Grand Maître !  ::): 

J'ai quand même une petite question. Est-ce que la possibilité de transférer l'argent gagné vers un compte PayPal ne pose pas un problème ?

Tant que l'argent reste dans le cercle fermé des "portes-monnaie Blizzard", il me semble qu'on se retrouve dans une situation similaire à ce qui se fait sur les boutiques en ligne des consoles. Il y a toujours les transactions entre joueurs, mais l'argent passe d'un porte-monnaie Blizzard à un autre, et il ne peut être utilisé que pour des produits Blizzard, tous régis par des licences. On reste dans un cadre fixé par Blizzard.

Sauf qu'on aura la possibilité de faire "sortir" de l'argent de ce circuit, et une fois bien au chaud sur notre compte PayPal, d'en faire ce que bon nous semble, comme par exemple le transférer sur son compte en banque pour ensuite aller le récupérer au distributeur de billets le plus proche. On pourra donc récupérer de l'argent bien réel gagné grâce à la vente d'un paquet de données dont on n'est pas propriétaire.
Ça pose pas des petits soucis, ça ? ::huh:: 

Bon, évidemment, je suis autant juriste que mon chat est astrophysicien, alors il est possible que tout ceci soit truffé d'âneries bien velues, hein.

----------


## Captntaverne

!bonjour!
Merci monseigneur GMB!
J'ai cru lire du côté de Blizzard que le montant max par transaction ne pouvait dépasser 250 euros, mais nulle part de montant maximum par joueur sur une durée donnée, ça m'a peut-être échappé.
Ce montant max par article semble pouvoir servir de régulateur, pas d'objet virtuel pouvant excéder cette somme, y a t il une limitation du même type dans l'hv en pièces d'or?
Ceci dit je suis pour ma part tout à fait opposé à la possibilité de lire GMB en mode "j'ai la flemme, en diagonale, prière d'indiquer quand c'est intéressant".
J'aime cette plume (aussi virtuelle soit-elle), je la lis, j'ai pas mon abo au "Reader Digest" ::ninja::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> *Monsieur GMB*, je trouve que vous touchez des sujets très intéressants.* Je ne parle pas que de cet article. Et vous les traitez en profondeur et de façon très instructive. C'est pourquoi j'aimerais émettre une critique que j'espère constructive : j'aimerais pouvoir lire vos articles en diagonale plus facilement. Je développe.
> 
> *Vous avez choisi un style rigolo à l'aide notamment de longues métaphores filées, afin j'imagine de coller au style humoristique de CPC et ainsi de plaire aux lecteurs.* Mais du coup il faut attendre parfois plusieurs paragraphes avant même de savoir de quoi vous allez parler. Vos thèses semblent elles-aussi perdues dans une jungle littéraire. Je trouve que vous ne mettez pas celles-ci assez en valeur.
> 
> *J'aimerais voir apparaître plus clairement le sujet en une phrase, les faits juridiques et vos conclusions personnelles.* Pour cela, quelques idées :
> - construire le texte de telle façon que si on lit la première phrase de chaque paragraphe, on a presque un résumé du texte ;
> - mettre ces mêmes phrases en gras (j'ai essayé sur mon message pour montrer un exemple), ou alors mettre des titres de paragraphe pour organiser un peu ;
> - ou alors, afin de conserver votre style, mettre en gras quand "ça commence  vraiment", les étapes importantes et la phrase la plus importante de la  conclusion - l'idée étant qu'on pourrait presque ne lire que le gras et  avoir une bonne idée du problème, des faits juridiques et de votre  opinion ;
> - ou alors faire un résumé quelque part (dans la conclusion par exemple), sans métaphore.
> ...


Tiens je commence par toi, surtout que ce tu dis est intéressant et tu le dis d'une façon très aimable; je répondrais plus en détail aux questions juridiques des autres canards. 

En fait, la différence d'approche entre les news du site et les articles du journal, ne tient pas à la présence de Boulon, même si je suis toujours friand de ses conseils, mais plutôt à une différence d'approche. La question est toujours: le côté juridique est-il un prétexte, ou est-il au centre. Dans les news du site, l'aspect juridique est un prétexte à écrire de la déconnade. Typiquement, ça me permet de dire des bêtises sur le fan de diablo, sur les canadiens, les femmes, les joueurs de second life, ce ne sont pas les sujets qui manquent. Donc la news est tournée avant tout sur de la déconne, tout en contenant de l'info juridique sérieuse et documentée. J'espère que cela vous informe ou vous fait réfléchir à telle ou telle problématique, mais je cherche tout autant à vous distraire en parlant de droit, ce qui constitue un challenge majeur. Et j'aime les challenges. L'info juridique reste un prétexte et le lecteur y a du coup accès moins rapidement. 

Dans le papier, le côté juridique est au centre. Du coup, c'est évidemment moins velu en blagues et plus directement accessible. Je ne cherche pas tant à distraire le lecteur qu'à l'informer, en employant un ton si possible rigolo pour que ça passe mieux, parce que parler de droit en étant sérieux, c'est chiant pour les non juristes (et même souvent pour les juristes d'ailleurs).

Voilà toute l'explication. Dans les deux cas je parle de droit et j'espère informer le lecteur, mais dans l'un je m'en sers aussi beaucoup pour le distraire, et dans l'autre moins. Après, je comprends que certains soient gênés par l'une ou l'autre des approches ou n'y adhèrent pas, c'est très normal. Et puis faire rire en parlant de droit, c'est pas toujours facile.

En tous les cas, je ne suis pas trop pour une approche plus didactique des news du site, plus facile à lire pour le lecteur, mais sache que je comprends et respecte ton opinion à ce sujet.

----------


## Triz'

> C'est a priori légal puisque parfaitement autorisé si la situation se présente avec 3 vraies monnaies. Sauf que le marché étant ce qu'il est, les cours se recaleraient illico, parce que plein de gens auraient la même idée que toi


Pour sûr, mais est-ce que le "comportement" des joueurs vis à vis de l'HdV (par pays) ne risque pas d'entrainer ce genre de dérive ?

Si par exemple d'un coup grâce à la gauche, la France devient super riche, et ne sachant plus quoi faire de leur pognon, les joueurs (français) de Diablo III se mettent à acheter plein de stuff avec du vrai argent, le cours PO/€ va grimper, contrairement au cours PO/£ ?

----------


## doomeer

> Tiens je commence par toi, surtout que ce tu dis est intéressant et tu le dis d'une façon très aimable; je répondrais plus en détail aux questions juridiques des autres canards. 
> 
> En fait, la différence d'approche entre les news du site et les articles du journal, ne tient pas à la présence de Boulon, même si je suis toujours friand de ses conseils, mais plutôt à une différence d'approche. La question est toujours: le côté juridique est-il un prétexte, ou est-il au centre. Dans les news du site, l'aspect juridique est un prétexte à écrire de la déconnade. Typiquement, ça me permet de dire des bêtises sur le fan de diablo, sur les canadiens, les femmes, les joueurs de second life, ce ne sont pas les sujets qui manquent. Donc la news est tournée avant tout sur de la déconne, tout en contenant de l'info juridique sérieuse et documentée. J'espère que cela vous informe ou vous fait réfléchir à telle ou telle problématique, mais je cherche tout autant à vous distraire en parlant de droit, ce qui constitue un challenge majeur. Et j'aime les challenges. L'info juridique reste un prétexte et le lecteur y a du coup accès moins rapidement. 
> 
> Dans le papier, le côté juridique est au centre. Du coup, c'est évidemment moins velu en blagues et plus directement accessible. Je ne cherche pas tant à distraire le lecteur qu'à l'informer, en employant un ton si possible rigolo pour que ça passe mieux, parce que parler de droit en étant sérieux, c'est chiant pour les non juristes (et même souvent pour les juristes d'ailleurs).
> 
> Voilà toute l'explication. Dans les deux cas je parle de droit et j'espère informer le lecteur, mais dans l'un je m'en sers aussi beaucoup pour le distraire, et dans l'autre moins. Après, je comprends que certains soient gênés par l'une ou l'autre des approches ou n'y adhèrent pas, c'est très normal. Et puis faire rire en parlant de droit, c'est pas toujours facile.
> 
> En tous les cas, je ne suis pas trop pour une approche plus didactique des news du site, plus facile à lire pour le lecteur, mais sache que je comprends et respecte ton opinion à ce sujet.


Merci pour cette réponse, je comprends que ce qui te motive vraiment c'est la déconne et dans ces conditions, il est logique de faire comme tu le fais !

----------


## Nono

J'ai trouvé une image beaucoup plus originale pour illustrer les sempiternelles news Diablo 3 : 



Ca a quand même plus de gueule non ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Super article comme toujours, et comme un compliment est rarement désintéressé, j'aurais deux petites questions...
> 
> - A partir de combien de sous gagné par de la revente (eBay, brocantes...) doit-on le déclarer comme revenu ? Je sais qu'on a le droit de revendre 5 ou 6 voiture par an sans être considéré comme un concessionnaire. Est-ce que eBay "balance" au fisc "GMB a acheté 1000€ de bouquins juridiques qu'il a revendus 10'000€" ?
> 
> Subsidiaire : Y a-t-il une chance que le combo loot + HdV atteigne ces sommes ?
> 
> - Pourrais-tu développer le concept de monnaie et de cours ? Si j'achète par exemple 1000PO pour 1€ et que ces 1000PO s'échangent 10£ par mon complice qui se connecte depuis la perfide Albion avec mon compte, il y a moyen de court-circuiter le système de change ?


C'est une question simple que tu poses, mais la réponse est compliquée: Il n'y a pas de plafonds précis, c'est une question qui se traite au cas par cas. D'une manière générale, or le cas de D3, il faut déterminer si tu fais du commerce, c'est à dire si tu exerces une activité de vente aux enchères, non pas pour te débarrasser d'un vieux code civil dont tu n'as plus usage, mais pour engranger une source de revenus réguliers. 

Donc, si je vends aux enchères une statue qui est dans ma famille parce que j'ai besoin d'argent, ce n'est pas un acte de commerce, parce que cette statue n'a pas été achetée en vue de sa revente et que sa vente est un acte ponctuel. Si j'achète des livres de droit, comme tu le dis dans ton exemple, pour les revendre plus cher et ce de façon régulière, je fais du commerce et il faut que je déclare le revenu ainsi perçu, même si c'est quelques centaines d'euros par an. 

Par exemple, un eBayeur avait été condamné comme commerçant non déclaré pour avoir vendu plus de 400 articles en deux ans. Et là ça fait mal, parce que non seulement il aurait fallu déclarer le revenu tiré de ses ventes aux fiscs, mais surtout, il aurait dû se déclarer à l'Urssaf et autres en tant que travailleur indépendant. C'est la raison pour laquelle, dés que tu achètes pour revendre sur ebay, ou dés que tu vends une certaine quantité d'objets par an, il vaut mieux adopter le statut d'autoentrepreneur par ex. 

Revenons à D3: Si je loot à mort et que je vends plusieurs dizaines d'objets (ou de po) par mois et que du coup j'en tire un revenu réel en euros qui se chiffre ne serait-ce qu'en centaines d'euros, je fais des actes de commerce, je dois donc me déclarer en tant que tel et déclarer au fisc mon revenu, aussi faible soit-il. Et puis je dis faible, mais si j'obtiens 400 ou 500 € par mois de cette activité, c'est pas si faible que ça. 

Maintenant plus compliqué. Je vends quelques objets magiques par an et j'obtiens ainsi disons, allez, 300 €, non pas par mois, mais dans l'année. Est ce à déclarer ? Ces 300 € par mois sont-ils un revenu tiré d'une activité commerciale ? Ici la question du contexte est plus complexe à mettre en oeuvre. Autant sur ebay, si je revends dans l'année ma vielle télé, une table et de vieux magazines, et que j'en tire allez, disons 800 € pour le tout, ces ventes ne sont pas un acte de commerce parce que les transactions ne sont pas nombreuses et que c'étaient des objets que je n'avais pas acheté en vu de les revendre pour en tirer un bénéfice. Pour Diablo, cette question n'a pas de sens. D'abord parce que ne sont pas "tes" objets comme expliqué dans la news, ensuite parce que tu ne te débarrasses pas d'un vieil appareil télé dont tu n'as que faire. Tu as joué, farmé, looté et tu revends contre des euros. Peut on dire qu'une présomption d'acte de commerce pèse sur ces ventes aux enchères d'objets numériques contre de l'argent réel ? Je n'irais pas jusque là mais ça se discute. Disons que là également tout dépendra du nombre de transactions. Si tu vends 40 objets par mois contre du vrai argent, je pense que ça pourrait être vu comme une activité commerciale. Si tu vends 3 objets dans l'année, on pourra toujours plaider que ce n'est pas une activité dont tu penses pouvoir tirer un revenu régulier. Mais si tu vends un seul objet à 50.000 € (bon dans D3 c'est pas possible je crois, il y a une limite à une transaction en euros, mais sur d'autres jeux comme Eve Online, on peut acheter pour des milliers d'€ un objet numérique), dans un sens, tu as bien vendu dans l'idée d'en tirer un revenu. L'équivalent dans le monde réel serait que tu fabriques par exemple un objet de tes mains et que tu le vendes 50.000 €. Dans ce cas, c'est à déclarer bien sûr. Tu as fabriqué pour vendre. 

Donc tu vois, tout est une question de contexte et c'est complexe et je ne peux donner aucune certitude. Il faudrait attendre qu'un juge soit saisi pour vraiment répondre à cette question.

---------- Post added at 15h32 ---------- Previous post was at 15h31 ----------




> J'ai trouvé une image beaucoup plus originale pour illustrer les sempiternelles news Diablo 3 : 
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/img/news/528...27_448x209.jpg
> 
> Ca a quand même plus de gueule non ?


Ben c'est l'image que j'ai choisie pour illustrer cette news, alors je ne vais pas dire le contraire.

----------


## Nono

C'était ironique. Cette image a déjà été utilisée des tas de fois pour les news Diablo 3... Elle est très bien, mais on finit par s'en lasser.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

ah euh ok. Bon ben ah ah alors.

----------


## G@belourd

> Oh et puis vendre ou acheter des pièces d'or contre des euros...


...c'est surtout un formidable moyen de blanchir du fric  ::|: .

"si si si M. l'inspecteur, c'est en vendant du craft que j'ai eu tout cet argent  :Cigare: "

----------


## JahVidi

Joliment écris et presque bien détaillé. Presque, car un détail (et non des moindres) manque.. Qu'en est-il de la "vente d'objet" qui se développe en "marché noir" ?

Ca me chagrine un peu de voir à quel point les gens peuvent trouver ça scandaleux de mettre a disposition un système d'hôtel des ventes avec de l'argent réel alors que le marché parallèle proposant ces objets (qui ne leurs appartiennent pas, comme souligné dans l'article) ne choque personne, pas même l'auteur de cet article semblant pourtant beaucoup s'accrocher au droit..
Après tout, des gens ont payé sur des sites X ou Y pour obtenir un objet virtuel appartenant et se trouvant sur un serveur quelconque de Blizzard, en tout illégalité pour le vendeur comme pour l'acheteur; et donc sans aucune garantie d'obtenir quoi que ce soit.. Cela ne fait-il donc pas un peu hypocrite d'avertir le consommateur d'une possible (et non certaine) violation du droit alors qu'une violation certaine, elle, n'est pas mise en avant ?

"Et je sais que ce système de ventes aux enchères d'objets virtuels existe depuis quelques temps"
Dommage que tu n'en parles pas donc, car ça permettrait de savoir pourquoi Blizzard en est venu à faire cela, en tout cas comment l'idée est née au départ, malgré toutes les critiques qu'ils ont reçu et qu'il est encore possible de faire dessus.

Voila, je sais que ça paraîtra comme un message "pro-blizzard" pour certains, mais je ne m'efforce cependant qu'à rester le plus objectif possible, faisant partis des gens qui ne comprennent pas qu'on puisse user d'argent réel pour obtenir un "gain de temps de jeu" prévu normalement pour s'amuser, mais aussi des gens bien conscient qu'on ne peut lutter contre la demande d'autres joueurs qui n'approuve pas forcément mon point de vu.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Joliment écris et presque bien détaillé. Presque, car un détail (et non des moindres) manque.. Qu'en est-il de la "vente d'objet" qui se développe en "marché noir" ?
> 
> Ca me chagrine un peu de voir à quel point les gens peuvent trouver ça scandaleux de mettre a disposition un système d'hôtel des ventes avec de l'argent réel alors que le marché parallèle proposant ces objets (qui ne leurs appartiennent pas, comme souligné dans l'article) ne choque personne, pas même l'auteur de cet article semblant pourtant beaucoup s'accrocher au droit..
> Après tout, des gens ont payé sur des sites X ou Y pour obtenir un objet virtuel appartenant et se trouvant sur un serveur quelconque de Blizzard, en tout illégalité pour le vendeur comme pour l'acheteur; et donc sans aucune garantie d'obtenir quoi que ce soit.. Cela ne fait-il donc pas un peu hypocrite d'avertir le consommateur d'une possible (et non certaine) violation du droit alors qu'une violation certaine, elle, n'est pas mise en avant ?
> 
> "Et je sais que ce système de ventes aux enchères d'objets virtuels existe depuis quelques temps"
> Dommage que tu n'en parles pas donc, car ça permettrait de savoir pourquoi Blizzard en est venu à faire cela, en tout cas comment l'idée est née au départ, malgré toutes les critiques qu'ils ont reçu et qu'il est encore possible de faire dessus.
> 
> Voila, je sais que ça paraîtra comme un message "pro-blizzard" pour certains, mais je ne m'efforce cependant qu'à rester le plus objectif possible, faisant partis des gens qui ne comprennent pas qu'on puisse user d'argent réel pour obtenir un "gain de temps de jeu" prévu normalement pour s'amuser, mais aussi des gens bien conscient qu'on ne peut lutter contre la demande d'autres joueurs qui n'approuve pas forcément mon point de vu.


C'est intéressant ta remarque. Cela va me permettre de développer couché ou plutôt assis la question du rapport du juriste au marché noir. 

Le marché noir est une constante de l'humanité. Tout comme la prostitution, les jeux d'argent etc...C'est quelque chose d'inévitable contre lequel les politiques luttent en faisant des lois, et du coup, tout juriste dira: le marché noir c'est illégal. 

Mais il n'y a rien à dire de plus à ça (d'un point de vue juridique en tous les cas). 

Sauf que, parfois, les politiques ou même des acteurs divers (entreprises, personnes physiques etc...) veulent lutter autrement que par la répression législative. Et ça c'est une question qui intéresse beaucoup plus le juriste. Parce que parfois, le remède est pire que le mal. 

Prenons la contrefaçon de propriété intellectuelle. Je n'entre pas dans le débat du "c'est bien, c'est mal", ce n'est pas mon domaine; je dis juste: la contrefaçon est illégale c'est très clair, c'est interdit, le juriste n'a rien de plus à dire sur cette question. En revanche, quand on parle d'Hadopi, qui n'est soi-disant qu'un moyen de lutter autrement contre la contrefaçon que par la pure répression judiciaire, là on se remet à gueuler. Parce que cette idée d'Hadopi se retrouve en conflit avec d'autres lois ou principes juridiques fondamentaux (le droit à l'accès à internet, menacé par le risque de coupure de la ligne; le droit d'être entendu par une autorité judiciaire, menacé par le recours à une sanction administrative; le droit à ne pas être condamné deux fois pour la même infraction, mis en danger par l'application cumulée d'Hadopi et de Davsi etc....). 

Comme je l'ai toujours dit sur ce sujet, ce n'est pas du tout le principe de la lutte contre la contrefaçon qui me révolte chez Hadopi (à nouveau, ça n'est pas mon domaine; j'ai mon avis personnel sur la question, mais ça ne regarde que moi, je n'ai aucune autorité pour le mettre en avant), c'est le fait que cela puisse mettre en danger d'autres droits fondamentaux. 

Pour revenir à Blizzard, c'est la même chose. Que le marché noir d'objets illégaux existent, c'est un fait. Que le farming chinois existe, c'est un fait. Que ce soit interdit (par les licences), c'est un fait et donc c'est illégal et voilà, je n'ai rien d'autre à dire de plus. 

En revanche, que pour lutter contre ce marché noir, Blizzard décide d'organiser lui-même la vente d'objets magiques contre du vrai argent, ça ça m'intéresse en tant que juriste. Parce que le remède est peut être pire que le mal. Que Blizzard cherche à récolter les fruits de ventes d'objets magiques, je peux le comprendre. Cela ne le rend pas pour autant très propre d'un point de vue juridique. 

Que le marchand de tabac soit exaspéré par la vente au marché noir de cigarettes trafiquées avec du gazon, je peux le comprendre. En revanche, qu'il décide, pour lutter contre ce fléau, de lui-même vendre les cigarettes trafiquées avec du gazon parce que comme ça il récupère l'argent perdu, le juriste aurait des choses à dire. Et principalement la chose suivante: le marché noir est illégal, donc, vendre des cigarettes trafiquées est illégal et le fait que ce soit au mépris de la santé du consommateur est illégal et le fait que le consommateur soit privé de ses droits est illégal etc...

Le fait de vouloir vendre légalement des cigarettes trafiquées pose en revanche beaucoup de problèmes: Et la santé du consommateur ? Et son droit à être informé de la composition du produit ? Etc... Ben c'est pareil pour Blizzard. 

En résumé: que Blizzard veuille lutter contre la vente illégale d'objets magiques c'est compréhensible. Qu'il veuille lui-même organiser la vente de ces derniers me chagrine d'un point de vue juridique. Parce que du coup, vu que Blizzard veut organiser, légalement, et non pas illégalement comme dans le cadre du marché noir, de telles ventes, cela pose bien des problèmes juridiques que je développe dans la news.

Rester dans les clous de la légalité est beaucoup beaucoup plus difficile (et donc donne lieu à des news de votre serviteur) que de faire une action illégale (qui est interdite et puis voilà).

----------


## Drayke

Et bien entendu, ce genre de pratique lancera d'ici peu une nouvelle mode qui ne manquera certainement pas de devenir un standard pour les jeux en ligne à venir. 

Joie  ::lol::

----------


## wushu_calimero

Bah, c'est la porte vers la revente de DLC...(direct lootable content)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est très beau. Bravo !

----------


## JahVidi

Merci de ta réponse. Maintenant, c'est bien détaillé. :D

Cependant, je pense tout de même que Blizzard, même s'il y a évidemment un désir de rentabilité derrière (et comment reprocher ça à une entreprise ? On va pas leur demander de faire les choses à perte.. A moins que le monde est changé sans que je ne m'en aperçoive ^^), il y a quand même derrière ça un certain désir de protéger le client qui aurait quand même acheté cet objet, légalement ou non, kit à prendre le risque de se faire arnaquer. 
Le remêde est parfois pire que le mal, c'est un fait que je ne contredirais évidemment pas, pourtant dans le cas présent à-t-on vraiment étudié le remède ? Non, sinon ton article ne serait pas là et c'est pourquoi le fait que tu ne parles pas du "mal" me dérangeait quelque peu, car pour trouver le remède (et les problèmes qu'il pourrait causer) il vaut déjà savoir précisément quel est le mal.

Enfin, encore une fois, merci pour ta réponse ainsi que pour ton article très intéressant.

----------


## Triz'

> Il n'y a pas de plafonds précis


C'est tout ?  ::cry::  C'est si mal branlé que ça les impôts ?  :^_^:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Au contraire ! Du coup, si t'as une activité commerciale, tu dois tout déclarer, même 1 €.

----------


## Cake

Mais Grand Maître B, si je suis ton raisonnement, est-ce que cela ne remet pas en cause l'ensemble (ou tout du moins un bon nombre) des systèmes de micro-transaction qui se mettent en place récemment ?

Je pense notamment à Riot Games et son jeu League of Legends, qui te propose d'acheter des Riot Points, afin ensuite d'acheter des nouveaux héros, des skins pour ces héros, etc... Qui ne sont, finalement, que des lignes de code...

Doit-on considérer ces "objets" comme tombant dans le périmètre des articles L.111-1 et L. 111-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle, ou bien de l'article 544 du Code civil ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

A la base c'est toujours une licence que tu as quand tu achètes un objet numérique. Après, il faudrait voir justement cette licence quant au périmètre de droits qu'elle octroie, mais à 99% des cas on est bien dans le champ des articles L. 111-1 et L. 111-3.

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

Bonjour Grand Maitre B, pouvez vous nous donner votre avis sur les plaintes auprès de la DGCCRF concernant Diablo3 liées aux problèmes d'accès au jeu ?
Blizzard semble se retrancher derrière les CGU, sont elles si puissantes ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Les CGU ne sont pas si puissantes que ça non. Une clause d'un CGU pourrait être abusive. Le fait que D3 prévoit, dans son CGU que le jeu pourra être inaccessible temporairement  et qu'elle dégage toute responsabilité (ou un truc du genre j'imagine), cela ne la protège pas tant que ça. Après il faudrait voir la vraie clause en son entier, mais le principe du "je suis invulnérable parce que je l'ai écris dans une clause et que les acheteurs sont censés l'avoir lue et acceptée", ça ne marche pas toujours très bien.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Question toute bête aussi, mais si de l'argent circule via Diablo entre joueurs vivant dans des pays à fiscalité différentes, ces mouvements financiers (dont on ne sait pas l'ampleur) ne devraient-ils pas être taxés ? 
Parce que si les sommes ne sont pas limitées dans cet hôtel de vente ça risque d'être un beau moyen d'éviter impôts sur le revenu/sociétés etc. Et Romy Schneider de se retourner dans sa tombe :P

D'ailleurs ce n'est pas exclusif à Diablo, tous les systèmes similaires doivent se poser la question...

----------


## olih

> Question toute bête aussi, mais si de l'argent circule via Diablo entre joueurs vivant dans des pays à fiscalité différentes, ces mouvements financiers (dont on ne sait pas l'ampleur) ne devraient-ils pas être taxés ? 
> Parce que si les sommes ne sont pas limitées dans cet hôtel de vente ça risque d'être un beau moyen d'éviter impôts sur le revenu/sociétés etc. Et Romy Schneider de se retourner dans sa tombe :P
> 
> D'ailleurs ce n'est pas exclusif à Diablo, tous les systèmes similaires doivent se poser la question...


Le truc c'est que je ne vois pas d'autre jeux qui font Argent réel -> virtuel -> Réel, le tout organisé par l'éditeur/développeur qui en plus prend un pourcentage sur ces mêmes transactions et cela au niveau mondial.
Enfin si j'ai bien compris le système.

----------


## Voltrek

> Question toute bête aussi, mais si de l'argent circule via Diablo entre joueurs vivant dans des pays à fiscalité différentes, ces mouvements financiers (dont on ne sait pas l'ampleur) ne devraient-ils pas être taxés ? 
> Parce que si les sommes ne sont pas limitées dans cet hôtel de vente ça risque d'être un beau moyen d'éviter impôts sur le revenu/sociétés etc. Et Romy Schneider de se retourner dans sa tombe :P
> 
> D'ailleurs ce n'est pas exclusif à Diablo, tous les systèmes similaires doivent se poser la question...


 A mon avis, le pourcentage que prend Blizzard doit être dissuasif pour toutes les opérations d'évasion fiscale, de blanchiment ou de spéculation. Il a au moins se mérite là.

----------


## Winborn

Bonjour je lisais les Informations générales relative a l'Hotel des vente et j'ai tiqué sur un passage, source : http://eu.battle.net/support/fr/arti...nformation#q13




> Blizzard a-t-il pour projet de mettre en vente des armes, des armures ou d’autres types d’objets dans l’hôtel des ventes en argent réel ?
> 
> L’hôtel des ventes en argent réel est un endroit qui a été conçu pour permettre aux joueurs d’acheter ou de vendre les objets qu’ils ont gagnés en jeu. *Blizzard n’a aucunement l’intention d’utiliser l’hôtel des ventes* pour mettre en vente des objets susceptibles d’avoir une influence sur le déroulement du jeu.
> 
> 
> Blizzard compte-t-il mettre en vente des objets directement par le biais de l’hôtel des ventes en pièces d’or ou en argent réel ?
> 
> Tous les objets mis en vente à l’hôtel des ventes en pièces d’or ou à l’hôtel des ventes en argent réel le sont par d’autres joueurs. *À l’heure actuelle, nous n’avons pas l’intention* de mettre des objets en vente, que ce soit à l’hôtel des ventes en pièces d’or ou à l’hôtel des ventes en argent réel.


N'étant juste qu'un joueur ordinaire j'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez.

Q1(Ne porte que sur l'HVAR) -> Aucune intention de vendre des objets
Q2(Porte sur HVOR et HVAR sans distinction) -> A l'heure actuelle, nous n'avons pas l'intention

La réponse à la question 1 est sans appel alors que la question laisse au staff blizzard le choix de vendre ou non des objets sur HVAR et HVOR
Comment pouvoir donner 2 réponses contraire à un même sujet (ici l'HVAR) ?

Edit : HVAR (= Hotel des vente argent réel)
        HVOR (= Hotel des vente piece Or)

et vous pourrez voir sur la page qu'ils prennent soin de pointé du doigt la vente d'objet tout en passant sous silence toute la partie vente d'or...

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> A mon avis, le pourcentage que prend Blizzard doit être dissuasif pour toutes les opérations d'évasion fiscale, de blanchiment ou de spéculation. Il a au moins se mérite là.


Y a aussi le fait que l'hôtel des ventes en argent réel est lié au domicile : impossible de "vendre" à l'étranger. Ca doit jouer, non ?

----------


## Teto

Heu non. Je suis le joueur A, je cherche à blanchir. J'appelle un copain B. Il s'inscrit sur Battle.net, et il me vend du loot. Ensuite il va déposer l'argent en prenant (ou pas) sa com'.

Mais effectivement cela me semble un peu difficile, surtout si Blizzard prend une com' de 15%...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bonjour je lisais les Informations générales relative a l'Hotel des vente et j'ai tiqué sur un passage, source : http://eu.battle.net/support/fr/arti...nformation#q13
> 
> 
> 
> N'étant juste qu'un joueur ordinaire j'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez.
> 
> Q1(Ne porte que sur l'HVAR) -> Aucune intention de vendre des objets
> Q2(Porte sur HVOR et HVAR sans distinction) -> A l'heure actuelle, nous n'avons pas l'intention
> 
> ...


Tu as bien raison. Et je dirais même que les deux clauses sont limites nulles. En effet, celle qui stipule que "Blizzard n’a aucunement l’intention d’utiliser l’hôtel des ventes" n'est pas aussi claire que ça au niveau juridique. Ne pas avoir l'intention, ça n'a pas de sens en droit. Soit vous vous interdisez de faire quelque chose, soit c'est autorisé. Ne pas avoir l'intention, même "aucunement", de faire quelque chose, c'est vaseux. 

Quant à l'autre clause, qui stipule "À l’heure actuelle, nous n’avons pas l’intention de mettre des objets en vente..." c'est évidemment pire. Le "à l'heure actuelle" prive la clause de toute substance. Dans un contrat, on s'engage pour l'avenir, pas pour le présent. 

Moralité, j'en conclus volontiers que Blizzard fait rédiger ces CGU en interne sans passer par un avocat, ce qui est une grosse bêtise. Pour avoir rédigé bcp de CGU, je peux vous assurer que c'est un exercice très difficile en fait. Enfin bon, Blizzard sait également qu'en France, il y a un risque juridique proche du néant. Quel joueur va attaquer Blizzard en justice ? L'absence de class action est, encore une fois, une bénédiction pour les grandes entreprises. (Mais attention, les class action ça génère également bcp de désordres dans la société, mais c'est un autre débat).

----------


## Winborn

Merci pour ta réponse 

Moi personnellement je trouve cela honteux, on prend la masse pour des pigeons (vous me direz ca date pas d'aujourd'hui) et la plupart des joueurs souffrent du syndrome de Stockholm et défendent Blizzard bec et ongles.

Ces 2 clauses permettent donc a Blizzard d'ajouter lui même des objets ou des golds dans l'HVAR qui seront donc échanger contre des euros, misant sur le fait que le joueurs lambda (en plus des mécanisme du jeu qui pousse le joueur a utiliser l'HV(OR/AR) soit prêt à dépenser plus de 12€ par mois par le biais de l'HVAR, Blizzard à donc fait le pari de révolutionner le genre du MMO et de créer un nouveaux systeme pour gagner encore plus d'argent (que le mode abonnement) et tout le monde adoube D3 sur tout les média du JV(Ton article étant le seul (en fr en tout cas) qui pose quelques questions qui dérangent).  

Il reste donc a attendre la semaine pro (si pas encore une fois repousser) et attendre de voir des millions de personnes se pencher en avant et défaire leur ceinture... Désolé, l'aventure se fera sans moi =(

Edit : comme tu l'as souligné en France on ne fera pas grand chose, ayant un niveau d'anglais correct je vais aller voir si c'est pas une faute de trad, si non j'irais posté sur le forum US peut-etre que cela en inspirera certains.

Edit 2 :  "Blizzard does not plan to post items" / "We don't have any plans at this time" Donc pas de faute de trad (de mon point de vue) aux anglophones qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

Dans le domaine du blanchiment d'argent, un autre usage pourrait être de la fraude à la TVA plus simplement : 15% c'est toujours moins que 19.6
Reste à savoir si une personne morale (une entreprise) peut avoir un compte battlenet.

----------


## Hellvis

> Enfin bon, Blizzard sait également qu'en France, il y a un risque juridique proche du néant. Quel joueur va attaquer Blizzard en justice ? L'absence de class action est, encore une fois, une bénédiction pour les grandes entreprises. (Mais attention, les class action ça génère également bcp de désordres dans la société, mais c'est un autre débat).


Donc il n'y a plus qu'une association de consommateurs, ou la création (et reconnaissance par la loi) d'un syndicat de joueurs amateurs/professionnels (défendant un intérêt collectif).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui en théorie. En pratique, constituer une asso (ou pire, un syndicat) est très complexe, parce qu'il faut trouver des personnes pour la gérer.

----------


## Molina

Question bête : Imaginons une agence de voyage, avec des millions de clients ( ::trollface::  ) n'utilisant qu'une seule ligne d'avion (Genre KLM ou autre). La majorité des clients arrivent bien à bon port, mais une grosse minorité se voit annuler leur voyage car il y a grève/incident/whatever sur la ligne. 

L'agence peut elle être hors d'atteinte, et affirmer "vous auriez dû prendre une assurance annulation **pour 1/6 du prix tout de même**  car chez nous y'a pas de problème", tout en connaissant qu'il y a un problème avec cette ligne d'avion de manière récurrente ? Certes, c'est indépendant de leurs volonté, mais il me semble qu'ils n' ont pas tellement informé leurs clients de ce problème. 

Bien sûr, je suis en train de dire : Blizzard peut il renvoyer les clients vers leur propre faute, tout en connaissant l'ampleur du problème des hack, mais continuer à dire "c'pas notre faute. C'est la vot' , bande de naze " ?  
Cette histoire d'authenficator à 10 balles, devenu quasi obligatoire pour jouer en paix,  
ça reste tout de même assez gros... D'autant plus, que son existence pour pas mal de personne fut révélée lors de ces hack. 

Ensuite, ce genre d'hack concerne pas mal de monde. Ne peut-on pas affirmer alors, que le problème ne vient pas de l'utilisateur ? On est pas tous sensé être des informaticiens et connaitre toutes les ficelles du petit hackeur. Ca serait comme vendre un écran tactile, mais très fragile et tabler sur le fait que les utilisateurs soient tous des gens raffinés qui jamais, ô grand jamais, appuieront comme des sagouins dessus. 


Si la réponse est non, je tiens à saluer les efforts de la RATP. Partout dans le métro, dans les bus, il y a une petite affichette nous mettant en garde contre le vol d'i-phone à la sauvette. Et puis ils ont mis plein de caméra. Et puis ils ont mis plein de flics. Et en cas de vol avéré, ils te crachent pas à la gueule, et font leur boulot (même si c'est la 1543543 fois de suite que tu te fais choper ton portable  ).

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

Apparemment du nouveau : http://www.clubic.com/jeu-video/actu...d-demeure.html

----------


## Triz'

> Des items qui partent a 200 dollars au RMAH US lol.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5793969395
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2796/asdfbsx.png


Nan, sérieux, faut déclarer ça, non ?  ::O: 

Question subsidiaire : ça se met dans quelle case ?  :^_^:

----------


## condor

Bonjour,

Je viens juste vous narrer une petite histoire personnel avec blizzard.
Merci d'éviter les colibets.

Joueur sur diablo 3 régulier mais pas non plus geek, je suis monté 60 et level armarggeddon malgré les erreur 37,74 mais étant assez compréhensif je continua sans râler. Donc le farm commença.
Arriva l'hotel argent réel, bien sur les 1er jours tout était à 250€ mais rapidement il y'avait des bons objets a 2-5-10€
Ayant un bon emploi à côté et me disant que si ca peut eviter de farmer des po pendant des heures et des heures, car les objet en question (pieces de set etc..) ne se trouvent pas comme ça, et même quand elle se trouvent ont rarement les stats que l'on cherche, pourquoi pas, en me fixant une limite très basse d'achat bien sur.
Donc prêt a acheter mais à petit prix
J'avais déjà un bon stuff, mais je voulais orienté mon personnage sur des bonus de +X vitesse d'attaque, j'achete donc un petit anneau pas cher, et enchéris sur une cuirasse Sauf et c'est là que ça commence :
Pendant mon enchère blizzard fait une maj et divise par 2 cette statistique, donc ce type d'orientation n'est plus viable, aucune possibilité d'annuler l'enchère en cours , l'enchère se termine et je gagne (façon de parler) , j'envoie donc une demande à blizzard pour annuler cette enchère, vu qu'ils ont modifiés les statistiques et que même si ce n'est pas une somme énorme (10€) comme pour toute vente si le vendeur modifie une caracteristique, ou que l'objet subit une altération la vente deviens nulle, bref la base du droit du commerce.
Que de naiveté :

1ere réponse de blizzard :

_Merci de nous avoir contactés. 

	Je conçois parfaitement votre désarroi et votre frustration vis-à-vis de l'application du patch et de ses conséquences sur l'objet que vous aviez acheté à l'Hôtel des Ventes Argent Réel. 

	Je tiens toutefois à vous rappeler que les modifications apportées par le patch 1.0.3 (notamment sur la vitesse d'attaque) ont été postées sur notre site officiel à la date du 6 juin 2012 au lien suivant : 

http://eu.battle.net/d3/fr/blog/5055288

	Le message a donc été posté 14 jours avant la mise en place de la mise à jour, temps que nous considérons comme suffisant pour prendre les dispositions nécessaires. 

	Dans tous les cas, l'Assistance Clientèle n'a pas les moyens techniques de vérifier les statistiques des objets. Nous ne pourrons donc en aucun cas intervenir dans cette situation. 

	N'hésitez toutefois pas à faire part de vos remarques et suggestions à ce sujet sur nos forums officiels. En effet, c'est le rôle de notre équipe communautaire de transmettre les propos les plus pertinents à nos développeurs. 

	Merci de votre patience et de votre compréhension._ 

Bien évidemment, n'étant pas satisfait de la réponse, car même si je ne suis pas à 10€ près, je n'aime pas être pris pour un con, je leur répond plus sèchement que j'ai acheté un jeu, et pas un forum, que le commerce impose la nullité d'une vente quand l'objet de la vente subit une altération alors même que ladite vente n'est pas arrivée à termes, que je reste de bonne foi ne demandant le remboursement que l'objet dont l’enchère était en cours (sans possibilité d'annulation) et non pas des 2 achats précédents pourtant eux aussi modifiés, que je me donnais le droit de contacter les associations de consommateurs, les sites divers de jeuxvideo, et la répression des fraudes.
(D'ailleurs ils sont bien capable de faire de la pub pour l’hôtel en argent réel à la page d’accueil, pourquoi pas d'autre type d'annonce)
De toute façon après vérification blizzard parle de modification mais sans chiffrer sans donner le degré d'altération.

réponse :
_Ce compte Diablo III a été suspendu en raison d’un problème rencontré avec l’hôtel des ventes. Jusqu’à la résolution de ce problème, le compte restera inaccessible et l’accès à l’hôtel des ventes sera interdit.

Pour retrouver l’accès à ce compte, veuillez contacter notre équipe d’assistance :
http://eu.battle.net/support/article/contact.

Cordialement,_

Bon je ne me formalise pas je me dis qu'ils regardent le problème.

puis un autre mail arrive :

_Je suis le Maître Draienda et vous contacte concernant une pièce d'équipement.

	Bien que je comprenne votre frustration vis à vis de ces pièces, Diablo III est un jeu vivant qui évolue au fil des patch et va continuer de changer.

	Consulter régulièrement le site officiel Diablo III est une bonne manière de connaitre ce qui va changer avant de le lire sur les notes de mises à jour le jour de son implantation.

	D'autre part, je vous rappelle que les conditions d'utilisations que vous avez validées et donc acceptées stipulent :

	14. Propriété du Butin. Vous convenez des points suivants :

	    A. Blizzard est propriétaire ou détient le droit d’utiliser tous les Butins, ainsi que l’intégralité des personnages et du contenu qui apparaissent dans Diablo III.
	    B. Vous n’êtes propriétaire d’aucun Butin, personnage ou contenu qui apparaît dans Diablo III et vous ne détenez de droit ou de titre sur aucun des Butins, à l’exception de la licence d’utilisation du Butin qui vous est concédée par Blizzard, avec le jeu et l’Hôtel des ventes.

	Vous trouverez l'ensemble de ces conditions d'utilisation ici : http://eu.blizzard.com/fr-fr/company...3rmah_tou.html


	J'espère avoir répondu à vos interrogations. 

	Je vous souhaite une excellente continuation, et bonne chance dans vos aventures à venir !

	Bien à vous, 
	Votre Maître de Jeu Draienda.
	Blizzard Entertainment_

Donc ils ne font rien, donc vous pouvez encherir, avec vos € mais ils modifient ce que vous achetez même pendant que vous l'achetez et c'est tout c'est comme ça.
Je me demande si moi je peux modifier les € donné juste comme ça après tout.

et pour conclure le tout le compte est toujours suspendu pour : "violation des chartes du service battle.net"
C'est quand même extraordinaire :
-j'encheri en € pour un objet sans possibilité d'annuler alors même que l'objet change
-blizzard me dis que c'est comme ça et que je n'ai aucun droit
-blizzard suspend le compte

Sans oublier que blizzard modifie 1 mois après un jeu en gestation depuis .. 10 ans !

J imagine que le compte peux se récupérer mais avant je leur fait un peu de pub, et transmet ca aux asso de consommateur. Ca ne sert peut être à rien mais ce n'est pas grave, je peux facilement me passer du jeu.
Car encore une fois moi c'est avec à peine 10€ donc je m'en fous (à part la sensation d'être pris pour un con) mais ca serait 200€ que ca serait la même chose (même si je n'aurais jamais mis ca dans du virtuel)
D'ailleurs le compte étant pour le moment suspendu cela fait même 90€ pour le collector + 10€ d'objet en question, donc le problème n'est vraiment pas là.

Quand je vois que de plus en plus les jeux se tourne vers le free to play (ex declaration EA) je me dis que le consommateur sera de plus en plus le dindon de la farce, et ça fait peur pour nos droits.

Bref il faut que le législateur se tourne sérieusement sur le jeux vidéo dématérialisé

cordialement

----------


## wushu_calimero

Faut voir si les modifications contractuelles ont été clairement portée à ta connaissance: si oui, je dirais que tu l'as dans l'os, sinon, tu dois pouvoir contester. 

Dans tous les cas, je crois que l'UFC monte un dossier, et ça ne coûte rien de mettre la DGCCRF dans le coup (ils peuvent diligenter des actions en cas de plaintes suffisamment nombreuse).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Une illustration bien précise de ce que j'indiquais dans cette news.

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/229...-plaindre.html

Blizzard n'octroie qu'une licence et par conséquent les joueurs n'ont aucun droit de propriété. Du coup l’hôtel des ventes en euros réels pose un sacré problème.

----------


## Molina

GMB, j'ai une question, qui me trotte dans la tête. J'ai eut en tout et pour tout, 2 heures de cours de droit dans ma vie, donc pas d'insulte  ::P: 

Pour les brevets, l'on nous avait expliqué, qu'il y avait une régression des droits de la part du propriétaire, une fois que son produit vendu à un tiers. 
En gros, si je veux vendre des aspirateurs sous brevet à des autrichiens, ils ont le droit de les revendre plus cher en Suède et avoir une plus value dessus, voire même de bidouiller mon super aspi.  Bref, une fois que c'est vendu, ils peuvent même me faire concurrence ces salopards. Par contre, ils peuvent toujours pas le fabriquer. 

Il n'y a pas de limitation comme celle-ci pour les licences ? Si c'est pas le cas, c'est ultra puissant. Ca allie la protection d'un brevet, sans les contraintes, et en plus les pouvoirs du proprio paraissent illimité.

Pourquoi je pourrais pas mettre mon super aspi sous licence aussi ?

----------


## Muetdhivers

> Une illustration bien précise de ce que j'indiquais dans cette news.
> 
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/229...-plaindre.html
> 
> Blizzard n'octroie qu'une licence et par conséquent les joueurs n'ont aucun droit de propriété. Du coup l’hôtel des ventes en euros réels pose un sacré problème.


As tu remarquer qu'il a créé un compte pour poster le tout avec plus de détails que l'article linké juste quelque post au dessus.

m2c

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Euh, je trouve scandaleux de sortir l'extrait suivant : 



> 14. Propriété du Butin. Vous convenez des points suivants :
> 
> A. Blizzard est propriétaire ou détient le droit d’utiliser tous les Butins, ainsi que l’intégralité des personnages et du contenu qui apparaissent dans Diablo III.
> B. Vous n’êtes propriétaire d’aucun Butin, personnage ou contenu qui apparaît dans Diablo III et vous ne détenez de droit ou de titre sur aucun des Butins, à l’exception de la licence d’utilisation du Butin qui vous est concédée par Blizzard, avec le jeu et l’Hôtel des ventes.


Alors qu'on parle d'un achat sur l'HVAR... 
A partir du moment ou Blizzard autorise la 'vente' d'objets sur l'HVAR en prenant une commission, je vois mal comment une telle clause peut être justifiée.

----------


## LaVaBo

Parce que ce n'est pas une vente. Tu ne deviens pas propriétaire de l'objet, Blizzard t'accorde le droit de l'utiliser, pas plus.

On trouve dans l'accord de licence de l'hotel des ventes linké ci-dessus :



> A. L’Hôtel des ventes vous permet d’acheter et de vendre des licences pour tirer profit du Butin avec d’autres joueurs.


Les termes "acheter et vendre des licences" revient plein de fois, sauf dans quelques phrases dans les paragraphes 4 à 6 :



> A. Pour mettre aux enchères un Butin dans un Hôtel des ventes, vous devez nous indiquer si vous souhaitez verser le produit d’une vente sur votre porte-monnaie Battle.net ou sur un compte PayPal ou d’un autre fournisseur de services de paiement autorisé, à condition que cette option vous soit proposée dans l’Hôtel des ventes en question. Si vous mettez aux enchères le Butin dans l’Hôtel des ventes russe (rouble), le produit d’une vente peut être versé uniquement dans le porte-monnaie Battle.net associé à votre Compte Battle.net.





> A. Pour placer une enchère en vue d’acquérir un Butin


Puis on revient à la licence à la fin du §6:



> Chacune des ventes aux enchères terminées doit faire l’objet d’une vérification par Blizzard. Après cette vérification, Blizzard vous transfère la licence d’utilisation du Butin.


__________________________________________________  ___________________

Par rapport au problème de condor, j'imagine que tout la question est de savoir si les "cas de garantie légales" s'appliquent (en imaginant que le CLUF n'est pas abusif, annulable ou je ne sais quoi) :



> 9. Absence de remboursement. Toutes les transactions réalisées par le  biais d’un Hôtel des ventes sont définitives. Aucun remboursement n’est  autorisé, sauf exception dans les cas de garanties légales qui ne  peuvent pas être exclues ni limitées par la loi.



Dernier point: lulz



> B. Blizzard pourra être tenu responsable uniquement dans les cas où il est déclaré que Blizzard (a) a observé une conduite intentionnellement préjudiciable ;* (b) a fait preuve de négligence caractérisée ;*


GLHF aux avocats.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Une licence de logiciel (CLUF ou EULA en anglais) porte sur une propriété intellectuelle immatérielle. Tu donnes le droit, sous telle ou telle condition, à quelqu'un d'utiliser un soft de telle ou telle manière; un brevet, c'est pour la fabrication d'un objet; du coup, on ne peut pas mettre un aspirateur, qui est un brevet, sous licence de logiciel.

----------


## condor

un truc "rigolo" supplémentaire :

On convient tous que blizzard parle de licence et qu 'on achète aucun objet?

maintenant voici un autre mail de leur part :



> _Nous vous remercions pour votre achat sur la boutique Blizzard Entertainment.
> 
> Votre demande d’ajout de fonds dans votre porte-monnaie Battle.net a été reçue.
> 
> Montant versé : 20,00 € EUR
> 
> Détails du paiement :
> Numéro de carte bancaire : ****-****-****-****
> 
> ...


je croyais qu'on achetait pas d'objets....

Juste par curiosité, pour le moment je me contente d'actions mineures, la je suis en train de préparer une lettre pour nos députés, j'aurais surement besoin de vous pour l'améliorer, la structurer etc....
Parce qu'encore une fois je me fous des 10€ mais j'aimerais une plus grande sécurité pour nous consommateur, et ça, ça passe par le législatif.

Mais combien coute un procès, le sujet étant compliqué j imagine que ca dure 10 ans et que ça coute super cher (enfin si on perd quoi), ne voulant pas non plus risquer toute une vie pour un truc comme ca je me pose la question

----------


## LaVaBo

Les députés ne comprenant globalement rien à internet, pour ça, va falloir t'accrocher avant qu'ils ne captent que ce qu'est l'hotel des ventes par exemple.

----------


## wushu_calimero

oh c'est marrant ça. 



> La vente est une convention par laquelle l'un s'oblige à livrer une chose, et l'autre à la payer.
> Elle peut être faite par acte authentique ou sous seing privé.


d'autre part: 


> Elle est parfaite entre les parties, et la propriété est acquise de droit à l'acheteur à l'égard du vendeur, dès qu'on est convenu de la chose et du prix, quoique la chose n'ait pas encore été livrée ni le prix payé.


Donc le souci ici c'est la nature de la transaction. Or, comme toi tu es un consommateur (au sens du code éponyme) et donc réputé être ignare en matière de droit, c'est à la charge du professionnel d'être clair et précis (parceque lui il est supposé expliquer aux abrutis que nous sommes ce que nous devrions savoir).

Du coup, vu qu'ils t"envoient un mail parlant d'achat, de vente, nul doute que toi, infâme cafard analphabète que tu es censé être, tu as cru que c'était bien un achat et que donc on te transférait l'objet à la date de ton achat, sans qu'on puisse y toucher après.

Donc soit tu as été mal informé par le professionnel qui doit être clair et ne pas se contredire (d'autant plus si le mail que tu as eu est intervenu avant ton achat litigieux)
et dans ce cas c'est mal (pour lui), soit on cherche à t'embrouiller, et c'est mal aussi. O wait, n'est ce pas là une négligence caractérisée visée au CG de Blizzard ?

Je suis donc contraint de citer la jurisprudence "enclume et oeuf": quand l'enclume tombe sur un oeuf malheur à l'oeuf. Mais si l'oeuf tombe sur l'enclume, malheur à l'oeuf".

Je pense qu'on aura un beau match de catch Blizzard "Egg" entertainement vs Code "anvil" de conso en perspective.

----------


## Exekias

> Mais combien coute un procès, le sujet étant compliqué j imagine que ca dure 10 ans et que ça coute super cher (enfin si on perd quoi), ne voulant pas non plus risquer toute une vie pour un truc comme ca je me pose la question


A mon avis, tu peux tenter une procédure devant le tribunal de proximité avec une injonction de faire (te rétablir l'objet dans l'état où tu l'as acheté). Ou jouer sur l'aspect commercial. Cela risque d'être fun  ::P:  par contre évite de partir dans des problèmes de droit, c'est pas le même tribunal et c'est légèrement plus compliqué.

(pour info, c'est 30 euros la procédure, tu rédiges toi même le dossier, pas besoin d'avocat. Et généralement ton adversaire t'appelle 1 semaine avant le procès pour te dire que finalement, un accord transactionnel, c'est plutôt sympa (kikoo Canal +  :;):  ).

----------


## condor

La procédure devant le tribunal de proximité ne m'interresse pas (mais bon à savoir), car jouer sur l'aspect commercial pour gratter qq euros n'est pas le probleme qui se pose.

Sinon la blague du jour (enfin d'hier)



> Salutations xxxxxx,
> 
> Le statut de votre requête #xxxxx a changé, il est passé à  « Résolue ».
> 
> Vous pouvez retrouver votre requête ou consulter son statut en cliquant sur le lien ci-dessous :
> 
> 
> Si vous ne pouvez pas cliquer sur le lien ci-dessus, copiez et collez l’adresse dans votre navigateur.
> 
> ...


bon c'est automatique à priori donc bon le côté résolue fait sourire :



Carrément résolue :D

----------

